# Which mail server, POP server, IMAP server are good for install on FreeBSD 7.2



## Detective (Dec 2, 2009)

and security pop3-ssl, imap-ssl?
Thanks!


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

I use Postfix for a MTA and Dovecot for IMAP/POP3.

If you need a guide I originally went off this (I think it is posted in the howtos also), and have made a bit of modifications since. Overall very fast and secure.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2009)

It seams usefull, very nice! Thanks!


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Dec 2, 2009)

iRedMail developers are porting iRedMail open source mail server solution to FreeBSD (7.2-RELEASE):
http://code.google.com/p/iredmail/

Currently, with iRedMail, you can setup a full-featured mail server on RHEL, CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

ZhangHuangbin said:
			
		

> iRedMail developers are porting iRedMail open source mail server solution to FreeBSD (7.2-RELEASE):
> http://code.google.com/p/iredmail/
> 
> Currently, with iRedMail, you can setup a full-featured mail server on RHEL, CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu in less than 2 minutes.



That looks rather nice, I'll be sure to check it out when the port is finished.


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Dec 2, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> That looks rather nice, I'll be sure to check it out when the port is finished.



iRedMail (-current) can install all required packages from ports tree, this will take about 2 hours (depend on your server hardware).

there are still some work to do, but it's close to 0.6.0-beta1, the first beta version which support FreeBSD (7.2-RELEASE).


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2009)

Step 6: Postfix install
http://server.ktl/postfixadmin
The page opened is blank?!


----------



## aragon (Dec 4, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> I use Postfix for a MTA and Dovecot for IMAP/POP3.


Ditto.


----------

